# Safest Mechanical Mod Out There



## ET (5/3/14)

safest 18650 mod mechanical mod out there. voltage drop been an issue for you? laugh as your custom wire easily bridges the gap and negates that nasty voltage drop. this device also has an automatic cutoff function (times may vary depending on how quickly the hot wire burn your finger). worried about your latest ubercoil making the battery go boom? no sweat, if things start heating up just pull out the battery and chuck it into the neighbours yard. problem solved. the fire will remove any fingerprints or dna, no prob.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (5/3/14)

Like it - weapon of mass destruction


----------



## Andre (5/3/14)

johanct said:


> Like it - weapon of mass destruction


Weapon of face destruction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (5/3/14)

LOL


----------

